# Lake Houston Fishing???



## thecraneguy (Apr 1, 2010)

Just moved to the area and looking for some advice on what to fish and where on Lake Houston. I live in the backside of Kingwood. Any advice or suggestions would be nice. Thanks a lot!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you have a boat? I live on the south end and mainly fish the north for crappie and bass. You can catch catfish pretty much anywhere on the lake. It does have white bass because i've caught them at our neighborhood pier at night. I went out Friday trying to locate them by jigging on the main lake around the channel's with no luck so I rigged a crank bait (thats all I had) with a silver spoon and trolled on the way in and caught one right off the bat. I'm trying to be more diversified and fish for different species instead of concentrating on LMB. If I don't have any luck I will have to make more trips to Livingston after fishing with Shadslinger.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

For fishing so easy I can do it, go to below the dam. I've caught plenty of bass and catfish and crappie.

For fishermen that know what there doing and where there going I would suggest a guide there are plenty of guides that can show you the ropes. If you read up on the web site you will find a the guides that post information about who, what, where and why.

I personally have not hired a guide but then again I have not personally caught any fish on the lake above the dam, so.

If I were to suggest a guide I would probably suggest shadslinger or lone eagle, they are all over the lake and always post pictures of there daily catches


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I have some info for you, but I can't PM you. Go to your profile and allow PMs.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> I have some info for you, but I can't PM you. Go to your profile and allow PMs.


X2 , I can help you too . I have spent a great amount of time out there on the lake and river . There are some ponds and creeks out there too that are fun to fish . Lake Houston has some really nice eater size blues In it .

If you have a boat and gps , I can give you info how to navigate from the river grove park to the main lake . It is sort of tricky ... Very shallow in some spots.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive spent 30 years fishin the Lake.. Its an easy to pattern lake.. its allways muddy


----------



## thecraneguy (Apr 1, 2010)

@ Bill and Jett...no boat yet (want one but trying to talk myself out of spending any money). I know not having a boat greatly limits my choices and opportunity but I have 3 kids and the oldest is 5...not quite old enough to take them all out yet. @ Stooge, I am definitely on the "so easy I can do it" fishing plan when it comes to fresh water. And @ Essy, I will do the pm thing on my profile. Thanks


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Hope you have some inlaws nearby ! I wouldnt see how you would be able to do anything with three that age . I love taken the girls to foster mill ponds to catfish . We usually catch about 50 . Those ponds are just loaded with little mud cats . They are a blast to catch with the kids . We will be out there July 4th at the big pipe if you want to come . I usually chum it up pretty good the night before . There is a kids fishing tourney from 6:00 -9:00 .


----------



## thecraneguy (Apr 1, 2010)

@ Jeff, I live in Foster's Mill on one of the ponds. The kids love it. I have heard about the July 4th thing and we plan on being there. The wife is taking the kids to see her Grandmother in Louisiana this weekend so maybe I will actually have time to cast MY OWN line! Will do the mud cat thing....worms?? PS...my oldest is a girl (5)...do you have one about that age?


----------



## thecraneguy (Apr 1, 2010)

Can anyone in this thread give me some pointers on how to include the PM to my account here on this site? I'm an email and sometimes text guy...not sure how to PM....thanks


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Click on user cp at the top left. 
On the left column Control panel scroll down to Settings & Options.
Click on edit options.
Scroll down on the right to Messaging & Notifications and enable private messaging.


----------



## thecraneguy (Apr 1, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> I have some info for you, but I can't PM you. Go to your profile and allow PMs.


I just added PM...don't know if it works tho


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I sent you a pm so you can see .


----------



## ApetRock (Aug 19, 2009)

I was gonna start my own LH thread but saw this, so... I've lived within minutes of the lake since 97 and with the exception of one amazing week in the summer of 05, I've never done much good at all (besides during the crappie run). I'm mostly a saltwater guy, so I really haven't done alot of extensive fishing on the lake, but I'm pretty confident my lack of freshwater knowledge isn't the only thing holding me back b/c the Mud Hole certainly isn't a trophy lake. My best friend just got a bass boat and we are determined to catch something besides a buzz, so if anybody has any info they wouldn't mind sharing, I would GREATLY appreciate it. Its nice to spend a whole day fishing on the water, but it'd sure be nice to do some catching once in awhile.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

thecraneguy said:


> @ Jeff, I live in Foster's Mill on one of the ponds. The kids love it. I have heard about the July 4th thing and we plan on being there. The wife is taking the kids to see her Grandmother in Louisiana this weekend so maybe I will actually have time to cast MY OWN line! Will do the mud cat thing....worms?? PS...my oldest is a girl (5)...do you have one about that age?


yes , my youngest girl is 8 and oldest is 13. Send me your number I can call you sometime when we go and Yall can help me catch jugging bait ! We have another hot spot not too far from there that is good for perch and small tilapia on rod n reel .

I mainly jug fish at night lake Houston . There seems to be catfish everywhere . I don't know about white bass in the main lake .. My friends who I think limit out about every time tell me lake Houston doesn't have any white bass ! Wink :; wink:: liers !!! Lol


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree, with that much mud in the lake you will most likely catch cats. Whites and crappie can be caught but very hard north of the 1960 bridge. If you are looking for action go for cats in the south end near the dam. Watch for debris, stumps sticking out of the water, you can do some real damage there if you aren't on the look out. Good luck.


----------

